# A different sort of challenge



## LuNaLu (May 4, 2009)

After Lolli was born, I knew I wanted to give her a sibling ASAP. We started TTC when she was 3 months old, but I didn't even get my period back until she was 8.5 months old (due to breastfeeding), and didn't conceive until she was 13 months old. So my dreams of having my kids be 14 months apart were over with, but it turned out that their 22 month age difference hasn't been too bad because Poppy likes to act like a big kid even if she isn't really one










So anyway, I was in less of a hurry to have another child after Poppy was born. I didn't really get the baby fever until she was about 6 months old. So around then we started TTC. Well, now she's 12.5 months old and I still haven't gotten my period back (nor am I pregnant). It's hitting me pretty hard that the age gap between Poppy and the next one will be even bigger than the one between Lo and Pop. We're trying to get our baby-making days behind us sooner than later, yet we want 1 or 2 more kids.

I'm really struggling with this, because I feel so stuck. I just can't make the decision to wean Poppy because of a child that doesn't yet exist. Plus I asked Dr. Soper's NP how long it would take my fertility to return if I force-weaned Poppy, and she said between one and SIX months. Which means I could be weaning her early for nothing, and I won't do that.

I also talked to the NP about possible medications to trigger ovulation for me, and she said there's nothing, I guess because it isn't indefinite infertility. I've been taking Vitex for several months, I've quit pumping when I'm away from Poppy (which was 12 hours a day for 2 weeks straight!), I try to distract her from nursing as much as possible, I offer her cow's milk and soy milk like it's going out of style, but none of it seems to be helping. I'm super frustrated with this "hurry up and wait" thing. I bought a bagillion OPKs (cheap, in bulk) and I pee on one each day because it makes me feel like I'm being proactive, but I have yet to get a positive. I'm a planner, and breastfeeding is screwing up my plans! Which sucks, because as most of you know, BFing is one of my favorite things in the whole world.

I'm keeping focused on the positive and being thankful for the kids I already have, who mean the world to me; we've been so fortunate! And I know I shouldn't whine if I'm not willing to do something about it (wean Poppy), but that's such a rock-and-a-hard place thing for me. Thanks for letting me bitch for a minute. This is weighing very heavily on my heart and mind. I try not to talk to DH about it too much because he gets stressed out by me being stressed out, plus he gets sick of talking about BFing and pregnancy since those are kind of my favorite topics









If you guys could send me some AF vibes I'm really appreciate it!!! <3


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to move this to Fertility.


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't really have anything to tell you other than I'm right there with you. Dd is 21 months old, I got my period back on her first birthday but have yet to ovulate. I had dreams of having the kids close together, around 20 months apart, but that's not happening and as we're approaching the 30 month apart mark (next month) I get sadder and sadder. I night weaned dd in an attempt to start ovulating again and so far nothing, but we'll see what happens. Its such a hard decision, do I keep nursing which I think is right for my dd and what I really want for her, but at the same time I really think she would enjoy having a little brother or sister (she asks every day to go and see my friend's baby who's 6 weeks old) and I ache for another baby.

Good luck with whatever you decide, and if you want 2 more, you could always have 2 close together and then a little gap and then 2 more close together. When I get pregnant is when I was meant to get pregnant, and who knows, maybe we'll get pg with twins (or triplets!) and understand why we were supposed to wait!


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

We dealt with this TTC our 2nd. I got AF back 14 month PP and started TTC right away, but did not ovulate until he weaned abruptly (NOT my choice- emergency situation) at 18 months. Didn't conceive until my son was 22 months with charting and perfect timing. But you know what? It was GREAT timing after all. My kids are the perfect age apart for them.


----------



## MommyMad (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm looking for AF vibes myself.

DS is almost 10 months old and I don't have AF yet.

We would like to start trying now, but with no AF, well, who knows. Trouble too is that I'm 43, so the clock is ticking loud and clearly for me.









Hoping that you see AF really soon, and that I too, see it as well.


----------

